# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Παιδια βοηθεια!!!!!!

## humangee

Ακουω νεοσσο να φωναζει μεσα απ'το αυγο και δν ειναι καν ραγισμενο!!!!Τι πρεπει να κανω?Να επεμβω??Μηπως δν μπορει να βγει???Ειναι φυσιολογικο??Ελπιζω να ρωταω βλακειες και ολα να πηγαινουν καλα....

----------


## tonis!

ποσες μερες εχουν περασει απο τοτε που η παπαγαλινα σου ξεκινησε να επωαζει τα αυγα???

----------


## humangee

Κοιτα,το 1ο γεννηθηκε 13/ο1,μετα 15,17,18, και 20.Εχω την εντυπωση,οτι απο το 2ο,κλωσσανε κανονικα...Αν κανω λαθος ομως???Εχει ξανασυμβει σε καποιον αυτο?

----------


## Rania

Μαρία ο νεοσσός ακούγετε μέσα στο αυγό,αυτό σημαίνει ότι  το αυγό δεν μπορεί να το ταισει, και πεινάει τώρα θα ξεκινήσει να σπάει το αυγό,
σε αυτήν την φαση μην το πηραζεις.

----------


## humangee

Ευχαριστω,γειτονισσα!!! :Jumping0011:

----------


## jk21

οταν εννοεις ακουγεται τι εννοεις; υποθετω οτι κουνιεται το αυγο;γιατι για ηχο πρωτη φορα το ακουω.αν ειναι οτι παρατηρεις κινηση  τοτε πλησιαζει η ωρα και μην το πειραξεις.υπαρχει περιπτωση να πληγωσεις ανεπανορθωτα το πουλι.αν χρειαστει μεχρι το απογευμα αν παρατηρεις την ιδια μετακινηση ισως το πειραξεις μονο απο τον αεροθαλαμο.οχι ομως τωρα και τοτε αν ειναι εντονη η προσπαθεια και εμφανως παρατηρησιμη του νεοσσου

----------


## humangee

Παιδια σας ορκιζομαι οτι τον ακουω να τιτιβιζει πεντακαθαρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αφου να φανταστειτε,με πηρε ο υπνος στο σαλονι,τον ακουω και τρεχω να δω στην φωλια και βλεπω μονο αυγα...Και λεω,θα μου φανηκε!!Και πανω που παω να φυγω,αρχιζει παλι!Επιασα 1-1 τα αυγα και τον βρηκα τον ατιμο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νομιζω και εγω εχω διαβασει οτι  τις τευλαιες μερες μπορεις να ακουσεις φωνες μεσα απο το αυγο...
αντε με το καλο!!!!

----------


## humangee

Αυτο ακριβως,εννοω!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ψεκασε νερο γυρο απο τη φωλια,ωστε να αυξυθει η υγρασια..γενικα αυτες τις μερες θελει λιγο παραπανω υγρασια ωστε να διευκολινθουν να βγουν!

----------


## jk21

το εμαθα και αυτο! ....

παντως αυτο που βλεπω ειναι ενα ενσπορο αυγο αλλα για νεοσσο που ειναι ετοιμος να βγει σαν μεγαλος μου φαινεται ακομα ο αεροθαλαμος.βεβαια ειναι περιπτωση παπαγαλου και σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα λογω ημιμαθειας.για την υγρασια κανε οτι σου ειπε ο αγγελος .αν επισης καποιος αλλος με πειρα σου προτεινει να το ανοιξεις θα ειναι απο την μερια του αεροθαλαμου αν θυμαμαι καλα (αριστερα στη φωτο)

----------


## humangee

Παιδια,οταν λετε να ψεκασω γυρω απ'την φωλια εννοειται μεσα??Στα ροκανιδια,γυρω-γυρω??Εχω 1 βρεγμενη πετσετα διπλα στο κλουβι,πιατακι με νερακι στον πατο και σημερα το πρωι,ψεκασα το ζευγαρι μου,που τρελαινονται κιολας!Να κανω και κατι αλλο??

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οχι μεσα στη φωλια,,,εγω τουλαχιστον ψεκαζα γυρο απο το ξυλινο κουτι καποιες φορες την ημερα...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αχοουυυυ Μαρία αντε με το καλόοοοοοοοοοοοοο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

έχουμε νεώτερα;

----------


## demis

Γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιι φτου μη τα ματιασουμε τα γενητουρια!!!!!!!! Τωρα θελει υγρασια με την βρεγμενη πετσετα καλυψε τη φωλια αν ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι η φωλια, η ψεκασε την ολη γυρω γυρω απο μεσα με ψεκαστηρι.

----------


## vicky_ath

Μα καλα τι αλλο θα δουμε????Απιστευτο κ αυτο....
Αντε μακαρι να βγει συντομα κ να τον ακους κ αξω απο το αυγο τον μικρουλη!!!!Καλη επιτυχια Μαρια!!!

----------


## noamou

Πω πω!! Απιστευτο!!! Αντε με το καλο!!!!!

----------


## humangee

Παιδια,μολις επεστρεψα σπιτι και ετρεξα να δω το αυγουλακι..Τιποτα ακομα..Ειναι μεσα στο αυγο και τιτιβιζει..Εχω κανει τα παντα για την υγρασια εδω και καιρο.Τωρα σκεπασα και την φωλια με υγρη πετσετα.Τι μου προτεινετε να κανω??Να το αφησω σημερα και ο θεος βοηθος ή να επεμβω?????

----------


## humangee

Καλα,ε........εχω κατα-αγχωθει.Ξερει κανενας αν πρεπει να το ανοιξω??

----------


## demis

Δεν ειμαι εμποιρος απο αυγα παπαγαλου αλλα γενικα απο αυγα κατι σκαμπαζω.. Εγω λεω να μη κανεις τιποτα μαλλον κατα το βραδυ θα σκασει το αυγο αφου εχεις κανει αρκετα με την υγρασια τοτε ενταξει εισαι. Εχει κμια τρυπα το αυγουλακι?

----------


## humangee

Οχι,τιποτα..

----------


## tsouk

μην πειράξεις τίποτα το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία θα το βγάλουν οι γονείς στην ώρα του

----------


## Picard

χειμωνα εχουμε τα ποσοστα υγρασιας ουτως συ αλλος ειναι αυξημενα ακομη κι οταν εχουμε λιακαδα,μην κανετε ετσι με την υγρασια......

----------


## tsouk

> χειμωνα εχουμε τα ποσοστα υγρασιας ουτως συ αλλος ειναι αυξημενα ακομη κι οταν εχουμε λιακαδα,μην κανετε ετσι με την υγρασια......


χωρίς να θέλω να ακουστό σαν εξυπνάκιας το χειμώνα έχει κρύο και όταν έχει κρύο έχουν καλοριφέρ η κάποια θέρμαση που ρίχνει την υγρασία αρκετά άρα οι σύμβουλε που δώσανε είναι αρκετά σωστές

----------


## humangee

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια..Προς το παρον δεν πειραζω τιποτα.Αυριο το πρωι,θα ενημερωσω για οποιαδηποτε εξελιξη.Καλο βραδυ!!!!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρία...."ακούω φωνές"!!!!!!!!

Αν από το αυγό άρχισε να τιτιβίζει ....ή άντρακλας βαρβάτος είναι ή μεγάλη γλωσσοκοπάνα κόρη....<----χιούμορ για να αποφορτηστείς

Μαρία όλα θα πάνε καλά,αν δεις οτι τρυπάει το αυγό και καθυστερεί πολύ να βγεί τότε το ξανασκέφτεσαι για να το βοηθήσεις κι εσύ αν χρειαστεί(που το πιο πιθανό δε θα χρειαστεί)

Περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!

----------


## humangee

Βγηκε....................Ειναι 1 κατασπρη μπαλιτσα!!!!!!!!!!! :Party0038: 

Μολις εβαλα αυγοτροφη και τους βραζω αυγουλακι!Λογικα,γεννηθηκε το βραδυ και ειναι τελειως αταιστο.Οι γονεις μονο τα σπορακια τους τρωνε προς στιγμην!Ποσο πρεπει να περιμενω,για να του δωσω κρεμουλα?Ποσες ωρες αντεχει αταιστο??

----------


## Galandar

Άντε, με το καλό να χαρείς και τα υπόλοιπα αυγουλάκια!

----------


## humangee

By humangee at 2011-02-05

----------


## Sunshine

Παρακολούθησα το θέμα αλλα δυστυχώς δεν ήξερα κάτι να πω.  Άλλα με τα νεα σου ειμαι ΠΌΛΗ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΈΝΟΙ!!!!!!   Να σου ζήσει κα να το χαίρεσαι!!!!!!!! :Happy0030:   :Anim 19: 
 :Party0016: 
 :Party0016:

----------


## tsouk

μην ανησυχείς αυτό που προέχει είναι να το κρατάνε "ζεστοοταν" θα έρθει η ώρα θα το ταΐσουν αν έχεις κρέμα βάλε λίγη μαζί με την έτοιμη "αυγοτροφι" προσωπική γνώμη μου τους βάζεις αυγό ακόμα 

και μια ερώτηση βλέπεις τους γονείς να τρώνε foul και να πίνουν συνεχεια νερό ;
και μια ακόμα σουπιάς κόκαλο έχεις μέσα

----------


## humangee

Σουπιοκοκκαλο εχω,τροφη και νερο απ'οτι ειδα πριν καμμια ωρα καταναλωνονται κανονικα(ουτε λιγοτερο,ουτε περισσοτερο).Για το αυγο,μου ειπες να μην το βαλω ακομα?Δεν καταλαβα απ'το μηνυμα.Προφανως λειπει το ''μη'' στο μηνυμα σου.Αν ναι,να το βγαλω?Οκ,για την κρεμα.Θα βαλω λιγη,στην αυγοτροφη.
  Μηπως ξερεις και ποτε πρεπει να αρχισω να ανησυχω,αν εξ'ακολουθει να ειναι αταιστο?
Την φωτο στην προηγουμενη σελιδα την ειδατε και δεν ειπατε τιποτα?????
  Δηλαδη,ειναι ασχημουλης??? :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0016: 
χιχιχιχι...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Να σου ζήσειιιιιιι!!! σαν μπαλακι του golf ειναι πανέμορφο αντε και καλό κουράγιο τώρα με τισ φωνές του!! μέσα στο αυγό έκανε εξάσκηση χεχε!!!!

----------


## humangee

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ....Παιδια και κατι αλλο,που παραλιγο να ξεχασω πανω στην χαρα μου..
Απο εχθες,αρχισαν παλι να ζευγαρωνουν!!Γιατι,το κανουν αυτο?Υπενθυμιζω οτι αυγοτροφη και αυγο,μολις σημερα το πρωι μπηκαν στο κλουβι..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Το πρώτο εικοσιτετράωρο είναι ταϊσμένο από το αυγό μην ανυσηχείς.Μετά θα το ταΐσουν οι γονείς.Βράσε αυγό και αν θέλεις πολτοποίησε το με ένα πιρούνι για να γίνει αφράτο.Εκεί μπορείς να προσθέσεις και λίγη αυγοτροφή εμπορίου.Το αυγό το τρώνε όταν έκανες προετοιμασία;Θα έπρεπε να τους έχεις δώσει πριν για να το μάθουν αλλά νομίζω ότι θα το φάνε.
Ζευγαρώνουν γιατί είναι φουλ οι ορμόνες τους και θέλουν να πάνε για δεύτερη γέννα.
Γιατί να τους δώσεις κρέμα,δεν χρειάζεται.Την κρέμα την δίνουμε όταν θέλουμε να τα μεγαλώσουμε εμείς και τα παίρνουμε από τους γονείς μετά από δεκαπέντε ημέρες περίπου γιατί τα συστατικά που τους δίνουν οι γονείς τις πρώτες ημέρες είναι σημαντικά για την υγεία τους και για την μετέπειτα ζωή τους.Επίσης κρέμα δίνουμε όταν για κάποιο λόγο οι γονείς δεν τα ταΐζουν.
Να σου ζήσει καλή συνέχεια και για τα υπόλοιπα.
Τι καλά νέα για να ξεκινήσει η ημέρα
Έχουμε γιορτή σήμερα, γεννητούρια στο φόρουμ και είναι πάντα χαρούμενα.*
*Μην τα ενοχλήσεις το αυγουλάκι νεράκι άστα στην ησυχία τους.*
 :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :Love0063:  :Love0063:  :Love0063:  :Love0063:  :Love0063:  :Love0063:  :Love0063:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  :Party0028:  :Party0028:  :Party0028:  :Party0028:  :Love0034:  :Love0034:  :Happy0196:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Anim 25:  :Anim 25:  :Anim 25:  :Anim 25:  :Anim 25:  :Anim 25:  :Youpi:  :Love0007:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Anim 19:  :Happy0064:  :Love0030:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

προβλεπετε να με τρελλανει τελειος αυτο το θεμα...ειναι κατασπρο!!! θα βγει σιγουρα ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ οπως και οι γονεις του!!!
μπραβο!πολυ χαιρομαι!!!!

----------


## humangee

Το αυγο,το ψιλοετρωγαν και περισσοτερο η θυληκια.Θα κανω αυτο που μου ειπες με το αυγο,μονο εχω 1 απορια..Το αυγο να το πολτοποιησω μαζι με το τσοφλι,οπως στην προετοιμασια ή κατι τετοιο θα βλαψει το μικρο??Τα σπορακια τους,να τα αφησω κανονικα,παρ'ολο που δειχνουν σαφης προτιμηση και ισως δν πολυαγγιξουν τα υπολοιπα??
Ευχαριστω,ρε παιδια..

----------


## dimosd

Kούκλος, να σου ζήσουν , ζηλεύω θέλω και έγώ

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Το αυγο,το ψιλοετρωγαν και περισσοτερο η θυληκια.Θα κανω αυτο που μου ειπες με το αυγο,μονο εχω 1 απορια..Το αυγο να το πολτοποιησω μαζι με το τσοφλι,οπως στην προετοιμασια ή κατι τετοιο θα βλαψει το μικρο??Τα σπορακια τους,να τα αφησω κανονικα,παρ'ολο που δειχνουν σαφης προτιμηση και ισως δν πολυαγγιξουν τα υπολοιπα??
> Ευχαριστω,ρε παιδια..


Τα σποράκια τα αφήνεις κανονικά.Βγάλε το τσόφλι τώρα τις πρώτες ημέρες.Το βράσιμο του αυγού γύρω στα 15 λεπτά με σιγανή φωτιά να μην σου ανοίξει.Αν δεν το τρώνε πολτοποιημένο δώσε το μισό χωρίς να το πολτοποιήσεις.Η έτοιμη αυγοτροφή θα απορροφήσει τα υγρά και θα γίνει ένα αφράτο μείγμα.

----------


## tsouk

είπα εγώ προσωπικά δεν συνιστώ αυγό άποιος θέλεις ας βάζει. 
δεύτερον είπα να βάλει κρέμα σε μορφή σκόνης μέσα στην ήδη υπάρχουσα "αυγοτροφι" έχει στο μέγιστο αυτό που χρειάζεται ένα μωράκι

----------


## tsouk

> Σουπιοκοκκαλο εχω,τροφη και νερο απ'οτι ειδα πριν καμμια ωρα καταναλωνονται κανονικα(ουτε λιγοτερο,ουτε περισσοτερο).Για το αυγο,μου ειπες να μην το βαλω ακομα?Δεν καταλαβα απ'το μηνυμα.Προφανως λειπει το ''μη'' στο μηνυμα σου.Αν ναι,να το βγαλω?Οκ,για την κρεμα.Θα βαλω λιγη,στην αυγοτροφη.
>   Μηπως ξερεις και ποτε πρεπει να αρχισω να ανησυχω,αν εξ'ακολουθει να ειναι αταιστο?
> Την φωτο στην προηγουμενη σελιδα την ειδατε και δεν ειπατε τιποτα?????
>   Δηλαδη,ειναι ασχημουλης???
> 
> χιχιχιχι...


πάλι από προσωπική εμπειρία αν συνεχίσουν μετά από το 24άρω έτσι θα πρέπει να το ταΐσεις 
 έσω για το ζευγάρωμα δεν είναι τίποτα τα δικά μου όλο το χρόνο αυτή τι δουλειά κάνουν με έχουν ξεφτιλίσει σε όλους τους φίλους μου xaxaxax

----------


## Rania

> Βγηκε....................Ειναι 1 κατασπρη μπαλιτσα!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Μολις εβαλα αυγοτροφη και τους βραζω αυγουλακι!Λογικα,γεννηθηκε το βραδυ και ειναι τελειως αταιστο.Οι γονεις μονο τα σπορακια τους τρωνε προς στιγμην!Ποσο πρεπει να περιμενω,για να του δωσω κρεμουλα?Ποσες ωρες αντεχει αταιστο??


Να σου ζήσει, με το κάλο να σκάσουν μύτη και τα αδελφάκια του :Party0028:  :Jumping0046:  :Party0038: 
Τι σου είπα εγώ όλα καλά θα πάνε.Η  Θεία Ρανια Ξέρει χαχα.
Η μπαλίτσα σου ειναι άσπρη γιατι ειναι w.f
και αν τώρα δεν τιτιβίζει το έχουν ταισει,αν πάλη φωνάζει είναι ατάιστο. 
Όμως είναι λογικό της πρώτες ώρες  :Happy0159:  
Αντέχει ατάιστο μέχρι και 24 ώρες,Καλο είναι να μην μείνει τόσο όμως.

----------


## humangee

Δηλαδη,η διορια ειναι για αποψε το βραδυ ή για αυριο το πρωι?Ποτε να ξαναελενξω αν ειναι ταισμενο και ποτε πρεπει να παρεμβω αν δεν ειναι?Το αυγουλακι εσκασε,καποια στιγμη στην διαρκεια της νυχτας.

----------


## humangee

Α,ρε γειτονισσα........Τα σεβη μου!!!
Ναι,φωναζει.Ειναι αταιστο!

----------


## Rania

:Mad0039:  Αυγό πρεπε να εχεις είναι πολύ σημαντικό.

----------


## Rania

Εγώ θα το τάιζα το απόγευμα κατά της 5 ας πούμε.

----------


## humangee

Εβαλα και αυγο και αυγοτροφη..Η θυληκια τσιμπισε λιγο,ισα-ισα και αφου τσακισαν τα σπορακια κανονικοτατα ξαναμπηκαν στην φωλια..

----------


## humangee

Οκ..Θα περιμενω μεχρι της 5,θα δω τι εγινε και θα σας ξαναστειλω!!
Σας ευχαριστω ολους!Βοηθατε υπερβολικα πολυ!

----------


## zack27

Να το χαιρεσαι κ με το καλο να ερθον και τα επομενα!!!

----------


## Rania

Ο.κ τώρα πιστεύω θα το ταΐσουν.Κάτσε κάπου να μην σε βλέπουν. Όταν το ταΐσουν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις από τον ήχο.

----------


## tsouk

> Αυγό πρεπε να εχεις είναι πολύ σημαντικό.



 xaxaxax δεν χρειάζεται να βγάζεις καπνούς εγώ είπα αυτό που κανω εγώ. τώρα η μαρία είχε την κρίση να βάλει και τα δυο εδώ είμαστε να δίνουμε γνώμες και όχι να επιβάλουμε άποψης και λυπούμαι πραγματικά που κάνουμε ένα θέμα πάλι διμάχη γνωμων 

από εμενα καλή συνεχεια στο μωράκι και στα αυγουλάκια και ότι χρειαστείς ξέρεις που θα με βρείς

----------


## humangee

Το μονο περιεργο,που βλεπω και ακουω ειναι οτι που και που(εδω και 20 λεπτα),στην φωλια αρχιζουν μικρες συνεχομενες δονησεις λιγων δευτερολεπτων..Αυτο εννοεις Ρανια μου?Λες να το ταιζουν?Δεν το εχουν ξανακανει,μεχρι στιγμης.Αυτη την στιγμη,το κανει ο αρσενικος(μονο αυτος ειναι μεσα) που ομως δν ακουμπησε αυγο-αυγοτροφη..

----------


## humangee

Σ'ευχαριστω,ρε φιλε tsouk!!

----------


## tsouk

ok το ταΐζουν εσύ έχεις αυτά που πρέπει και οι γονείς θα διαλέγουν το καλύτερο για το παιδί τους

----------


## demis

Να σου ζησει μαρια αντε με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!! ναι μαλλον το ταιζουν. Ειναι πανεμορφο 15 20 ημερων θα μπορεις να ταισεις με συριγκα οταν βγουν και τα υπολοιπα ετσι κ αλλιως ισως χρειαστει να επεμβεις να συμπληρωνεις και να βοηθας τους γονεις με το ταισμα αν χρειαστει φυσικα.

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρία...να σου ζήσει το πρωτότοκο!!!!!!!!!!!!Δε  θα το αντέξω κι εγώ όπως ο Άγγελος με τα ασπρουλάκια σας....
Είσαι υπερπροστατευτική "μαμά" Μαρία μου,άσε τα παιδιά ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΉΣΟΥΝ,όσο είσαι αγχωμένη εσύ τόσο κι εκείνα θα χάνουν τους φυσιολογικούς τους ρυθμούς.
Το μωρό βγήκε ξημερώματα,αντέχει 24 ώρες από τα θρεπτικά συστατικά που έχει ως έμβρυο...οπότε θα ανησυχείς αργά το βράδυ,αν και είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα το ταίσουν ο μικρό οι γονείς του!!!!!

Περιμένω να δώ πόσα θα βγούνε(ένσπορα),γιατί έχουμε ποντάρει....

----------


## humangee

Στα 4 πονταρες,αν θυμαμαι καλα..Φτου σου,τσιγγουνη!!!! :Fighting0029: 
χιχιχιχιχιχιχι...

----------


## vagelis76

> Στα 4 πονταρες,αν θυμαμαι καλα..Φτου σου,τσιγγουνη!!!!
> χιχιχιχιχιχιχι...


φτού μου.....μακάρι να με διαψεύσουν τα μικρά σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rania

> Το μονο περιεργο,που βλεπω και ακουω ειναι οτι που και που(εδω και 20 λεπτα),στην φωλια αρχιζουν μικρες συνεχομενες δονησεις λιγων δευτερολεπτων..Αυτο εννοεις Ρανια μου?Λες να το ταιζουν?Δεν το εχουν ξανακανει,μεχρι στιγμης.Αυτη την στιγμη,το κανει ο αρσενικος(μονο αυτος ειναι μεσα) που ομως δν ακουμπησε αυγο-αυγοτροφη..


Ναι!! Μαρία αυτό λέω :Bug Dance:

----------


## jk21

ακουω ευχαριστα και απο το πρωι εχασα πολλααααααααα επεισοδεια και απαντησεις...επιτελους ενεμφανισθη! να  το χαιρεσαι!

----------


## humangee

Ακουω και το 2ο,μεσα απο το αυγο!!!Σας ορκιζομαι σε οτι εχω ιερο!!!!
Θα τρελαθω!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπορείς να τρελαθείς ελεύθερα επιτρέπεται, χαρές έχεις.χαχαχαχα :winky:  :Party0024:  :bye:

----------


## vicky_ath

> Τι σου είπα εγώ όλα καλά θα πάνε.Η  Θεία Ρανια Ξέρει χαχα.


Η Θεια Ρανια...η Θεια Ρανια ξερει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χαχαχαχα  αχαχχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!
Εχω πεθανει στα γελια με την ατακα σου Ρανια!!!

Μαρια ειναι τοσο γλυκουλι το μωρο ετσι με τα χνουδακια του!!!Να σου ζησει κ με το καλο κ τα υπολοιπα!!

----------


## humangee

Παιδια,ειναι εδω και 1μιση ωρα εξω και σαν να εχουν τον νου τους στο ζευγαρωμα πιο πολυ.Η θυληκια εφαγε κανονικα αυγοτροφη αλλα δν παει μεσα να ταισει..Τι να κανω??

----------


## demis

Δεν νομιζω πως πρεπει να κανεις τιποτα απο αυριο θα το πιασουν το νοημα οι γονεις και θα μπαινουν να ταιζουν κανονικα!

----------


## tsouk

μια χαρά πάει η φωλια 
ηρέμησε και απόλαψε την γεννα 
όλα πάνε τσαμάικα

----------


## humangee

Δν μιλαω μονο για το ταισμα,αλλα και για το κλωσσημα.Κανει να ειναι τοσες ωρες εξω?1η φορα τους βλεπω ταυτοχρονα τοσες ωρες εξω!!

----------


## tsouk

αυτό είναι δύσκολο να σου απαντήσω αλλα η ιστορία έχει δείξει ότι η γονείς ξέρουν τι κανού άστα να ηρεμήσουν έχου στρεσαριστεί αρκετά τα πουλάκια από την γεννα και από τι δίκια σου αγωνια ηρέμησε πιστεύω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά 

πάντως για να σου φύγει η αγωνια ακουμπά λίγο το πουλάκι να δεις αν είναι ζεστό αν ναι τότε όλα είναι τέλεια

----------


## humangee

Παιδια,ολα ειναι τελεια!!Το ζευγαρι μεσα κλωσσαει,το μικρο ζεστο και ταισμενο και το 2ο αυγο το ιδιο φωνακλαδικο με το 1ο!!Ξε-αγχωθηκα τελειως..Τωρα,θα τους αφησω να χαλαρωσουν και αυτοι!!!Ολα καλα!Αυριο μαλλον ερχετε και το 2ο!!!!!!!!!! :Jumping0044:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Παιδια,ολα ειναι τελεια!!Το ζευγαρι μεσα κλωσσαει,το μικρο ζεστο και ταισμενο και το 2ο αυγο το ιδιο φωνακλαδικο με το 1ο!!Ξε-αγχωθηκα τελειως..Τωρα,θα τους αφησω να χαλαρωσουν και αυτοι!!!Ολα καλα!Αυριο μαλλον ερχετε και το 2ο!!!!!!!!!!


Μαρία σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά άσε τη φύση να κάνει τη δουλειά της.Όταν χρειαστεί να κοιτάξεις καντο όταν είναι έξω και τρώνε μην τα ξεσηκώνεις ΑΝ το έχεις κάνει για να δεις.Καλή συνέχεια. :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:

----------


## humangee

Παντα περιμενω να βγουν!Τουλαχιστον σε αυτο,ειμαι οκ!!

----------


## tsouk

είδες μαράκι όλα καλά. αφού ηρέμησες όλα θα πάνε όλα δεξιά 
επίσης με όλα αυτά ξέχασα να σουπώ ότι η άσπρη μπαλίτσα είναι πολύ όμορφη άντε πάμε για πολλές μπαλίτσες

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

με το καλο και τα επομενα ασπροτουφακια!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Τη πιστέψατε τώρα εσείς οτι ξε-αγχώθηκε???????Είμαι σίγουρος οτι έχει κατασκηνώσει κάτω από τη φωλιά και φυλάει σκοπιά....ακούγοντας φωνές.... :Evilgrin0039:  :Happy0196:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Happy0196: 
Μαράκι όλα καλά και φυσιολογικά πάνε κούκλα μας..ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## humangee

[QUOTE=vagelis76;309341]Τη πιστέψατε τώρα εσείς οτι ξε-αγχώθηκε???????Είμαι σίγουρος οτι έχει κατασκηνώσει κάτω από τη φωλιά και φυλάει σκοπιά....ακούγοντας φωνές.... :Evilgrin0039:  :Happy0196:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Happy0196: 

Δυσπιστε,Κρητικε.. :Fighting0030: 
Εδω που τα λεμε,Βαγγελη μου καπως ετσι ειναι!!Αλλα οχι κατω απ'την φωλια!Στο διπλανο δωματιο καθομαι βρε,μεσα σε απολυτη ησυχια και αφουγκραζομαι!!Να φανταστεις,ουτε τηλεοραση δεν ανοιγω!!Χιχι.. :Anim 59:

----------


## humangee

Παιδια,θα κανω 1 τελευταια ερωτηση και θα ανοιξω νεο θεμα με τα γεννητουρια και ολες τις εξελιξεις,γιατι τον τιτλο που εβαλα εδω,δεν θα τον ελεγα και χαρμοσυνο..
Την μιξη αυγου-αυγοτροφης που τους εβαλα(την τρωνε και οι 2!!),καθε ποτε να την αλλαζω?Καθημερινα,οπως το σκετο αυγο ή κραταει λιγο παραπανω ετσι??

----------


## demis

Πρωι απογευμα αν την αδιαζουν καθως ταιζουν και το βραδυ.

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρία,ότι περιέχει φρέσκο αυγό καλό είναι να μη παραμένει στο κλουβί για πάρα πολύ ώρα,υπάρχει κίνδυνος αλλείωσης,κάτι που πρέπει να αποφύγεις στα νεογέννητα μικρά σου....

----------


## humangee

Ευχαριστω,παδια!
Και κατι τελευταιο και κλεινω το θεμα..Το πιατακι με το νερο στον πατο του κλουβιου,να το αφαιρεσω?Εκτος του οτι δεν το χρησιμοποιουν καθολου(ενω τρελαινονται για μπανιο),φοβαμαι μηπως το κανουν και βρεξουν το μωρακι..Θα μου πειτε ξερουν αυτα τι κανουν,οπως και αποδειχθηκε αλλα χρειαζεται?Τα επιπεδα υγρασιας ειναι οκ,πιστευω.

----------


## demis

Νομιζω πως μπορεις να το βγαλεις αν κ  πιστευω πως αν κανουν μπανιο θα κανει πρωτα το ενα ενω το αλλο θα κλωσσαει και οταν στεγνωσει θα βγει και ο μπαμπας να κανει αυτος μπανιο και  κλωσσαει η μαμα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να τα βγάλεις δεν είναι ώρα για μπάνια τώρα αφού θα έχει λερωθεί το νερό και δεν πρέπει όλη την ώρα να τα ανυσηχείς βάζοντας καθαρό.

----------

